# Cyclone - Bf And Afc



## Rob Fisher

Finally a post office slip arrives… order was paid for on the 18th June in the UK… and the parcel just arrived… yes they were waiting for stock but it was still a long time! What is in the parcel you ask? Well as you can see it was the long awaited Cyclone AFC!




I had to order a bottom fed standard one and then the AFC one as well which is a standard deck… so I now have a standard Cyclone Dripper and an Bottom fed AFC…

The AFC is a very tight fit on the new version 2 deck and I hope that our order direct from Vicious Ant are a little less tight...

The Standard one is the version one with the concave deck and the AFC came with the new flat deck... for those of you that like a airy air flow you will love the AFC version... I had to close my air flow to a similar sized hole to the standard one to find my happy place so the AFC version for me is pretty much like feeding strawberries to pigs! However... one thing I have learnt in this game is that tastes and juices and airflow do change and I have no doubt that I will learn to enjoy looser air flows as well as lower resistance coils as I have been doing slowly already.

Version 2 also does away with the allen key and now has phillips head screws. The AFC also has the option for either single or dual coils.

Here is a picture of Amanda with the AFC version and Erica with the standard Cyclone!


OK so how does it vape? I built a 1,2Ω single micro coil and gave it a cotton wick. It's a great vape and I'm still of the opinion that the Cyclone is the best bottom fed option for a REO. It beats the RM2 because of the ability to handle over squonking and then the ease of the changing of the wick each day because it's a pull off top... I think the vape quality of the two is so close to call although I give it to the Cyclone but that may just be because I like the Cyclone.

For those interested in costs... the two Cyclones (one AFC and one Standard), with a couple of spares cost R2,200 buying it from the UK.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's been a short period but already I'm starting to appreciate the airier air flow a little... the flavour seems a bit more pronounced now that I'm not concentrating on getting the vapour though the small hole of the standard one.


----------



## Andre

Presume you have a single coil on the AFC one. If you turn the AFC at the top part there is an option for a single slit or just a single air hole. Then you can posistion that single slit/air hole opposite your coil. 
Of course you must try a dual coil - then the AFC really comes into its own.


----------



## MurderDoll

Would so love to get one. But for the price of a REO. I know what I would rather get.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Presume you have a single coil on the AFC one. If you turn the AFC at the top part there is an option for a single slit or just a single air hole. Then you can posistion that single slit/air hole opposite your coil.
> Of course you must try a dual coil - then the AFC really comes into its own.


 
I did finally work that out... it took me a while... 

Yes I started with a single coil... wanted to try and compare it with the standard cyclone. I really didn't think the AFC would make much of a difference but it does and gives you much more flexibility... I just wish it wasn't so tight on the deck and hopefully the ones on their way from the Philippines will be perfect!

I'm vaping Erica and Amanda one after each other and the increased air flow is indeed better and I may end up getting someone to increase the size of the hole on my standard one.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I did finally work that out... it took me a while...
> 
> Yes I started with a single coil... wanted to try and compare it with the standard cyclone. I really didn't think the AFC would make much of a difference but it does and gives you much more flexibility... I just wish it wasn't so tight on the deck and hopefully the ones on their way from the Philippines will be perfect!
> 
> I'm vaping Erica and Amanda one after each other and the increased air flow is indeed better and I may end up getting someone to increase the size of the hole on my standard one.


Mine is quite tight as well (can only pull it open - with some wriggle and force - if screwed in), which does help to keep the juice inside. But not nearly as tight as the epic fail ones we sent back.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Mine is quite tight as well (can only pull it open - with some wriggle and force - if screwed in), which does help to keep the juice inside. But not nearly as tight as the epic fail ones we sent back.


 
OK mine is like that too... relax time... thanks!


----------



## Andre

If I remember correctly, some peeps remove one of the o-rings to make it less tight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> If I remember correctly, some peeps remove one of the o-rings to make it less tight.


 
Thanks for that tip... I may just do that because I like to change my wick everyday and sometimes twice a day and fighting to get the top off will drive me to drink!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> I did finally work that out... it took me a while...
> 
> Yes I started with a single coil... wanted to try and compare it with the standard cyclone. I really didn't think the AFC would make much of a difference but it does and gives you much more flexibility... I just wish it wasn't so tight on the deck and hopefully the ones on their way from the Philippines will be perfect!
> 
> I'm vaping Erica and Amanda one after each other and the increased air flow is indeed better and I may end up getting someone to increase the size of the hole on my standard one.


 
Dual coil that puppy gramps!
Aim for 0.2, open both air slits and lung hit that bad girl!
Then take a selfie and send it to me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> Dual coil that puppy gramps!
> Aim for 0.2, open both air slits and lung hit that bad girl!
> Then take a selfie and send it to me!


 
Yo Whipper Snapper if I did that I would be in no state to take a selfie! I would be on the floor!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> Yo Whipper Snapper if I did that I would be in no state to take a selfie! I would be on the floor!


 
Come on over! It's warmer this side of the valley!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Just seeing that Cyclone again makes me want a Reo.

A black LP one. With holes in it. With a black delrin button and these little beauties on it!

You said the fit is tight? The AFC on the LP? What's the deal with the Reo's? They got floating pins?
Any gaps?


----------



## Andre

RevnLucky7 said:


> Just seeing that Cyclone again makes me want a Reo.
> 
> A black LP one. With holes in it. With a black delrin button and these little beauties on it!
> 
> You said the fit is tight? The AFC on the LP? What's the deal with the Reo's? They got floating pins?
> Any gaps?


No the AFC cap on the Cyclone deck is a tight fit. The fit on the LP Reo is perfect and flush.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Andre said:


> No the AFC cap on the Cyclone deck is a tight fit. The fit on the LP Reo is perfect and flush.


 
I had the urge to make out with you for 0.00002 seconds.
Thanks.

Will probably need to have a chat on what I need to buy to suit my needs. I know there was a thread for it.... I just was some personalized service from the Reo guru himself


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> Will probably need to have a chat on what I need to buy to suit my needs.


 
That's an easy one... REO Grand LP/SL Tumbled with a Cyclone AFC!


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> That's an easy one... REO Grand LP/SL Tumbled with a Cyclone AFC!


 
What's the deal with these sub ohm kits and what not. And what does SL mean?


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> What's the deal with these sub ohm kits and what not.


 
All the new REO's now come with Sub Ohm kits already installed!

LP = Low profile
SL = Super Light

The one with all the holes in them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is the LP SL in white!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

RevnLucky7 said:


> What's the deal with these sub ohm kits and what not. And what does SL mean?


All Reos now come with so called sub ohm contacts installed. SL = super light, referring to the Reos with the holes in them. Tumbled = raw tumbled aluminium, you seem to prefer black wrinkled. Black anodized is another option.


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> This is the LP SL in white!
> View attachment 8480


 
Yes... just like that - but BLACK.
There is only one color in the world. And I'll only wear black, until they make something darker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

RevnLucky7 said:


> Yes... just like that - but BLACK.
> There is only one color in the world. And I'll only wear black, until they make something darker!


 
Maybe related to the late Henry Ford?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> This is the LP SL in white!
> View attachment 8480



I saw this one on the Facebook reo page for sale 350 usd incl 2 cyclones


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> I saw this one on the Facebook reo page for sale 350 usd incl 2 cyclones


 
Yip I have been tempted four times to buy it... I really want the stars and stripes drip tip!


----------



## andro

What s the difference between reo mini and reo 2.1?


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> What s the difference between reo mini and reo 2.1?


 
They are one and the same thing afaik.


----------



## andro

Im in reosmod page and could not understand the difference


----------



## shabbar

2.1 is the latest version . 

The mini is more square and not rounded off I think


----------



## shabbar

That red cyclone is sick as tits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

Im tempted to get a reo mini , lp sl . But my fiance is gonna kill me .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

They used to have a Mini, which took 14500 batts, but no more. Now, as far as I can see, wherever they refer to Mini it is the latest version Mini (known as the 2.1). Where in the titles they say Mini 2.1 they are talking about standard profile Minis. The other Minis referred to in the titles are low profile and super light.


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Im tempted to get a reo mini , lp sl . But my fiance is gonna kill me .


With all the stuff you have bought lately, no doubt about that!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> Im tempted to get a reo mini , lp sl . But my fiance is gonna kill me .


 
I'm thinking of putting Olivia the 18650 Curly Oak Woodvil on the market so I can buy one of them too!


----------



## andro

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm thinking of putting Olivia the 18650 Curly Oak Woodvil on the market so I can buy one of them too!


Dont tempt me to do a group buy . ( but let me know as soon as you decide to)


----------



## Paulie

I want one to lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> Dont tempt me to do a group buy . ( but let me know as soon as you decide to)


 
Roger that @andro! Rob will think I've lost my mind because I have a few on order for people already! 

But I am close because I have even taken pictures of Olivia ready for a possible sale!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

paulph201 said:


> I want one to lol


I can tell you that i ve bougth a lot of stuff over time , but when @Andre convinced me to get a reo i can say is the only one so far that i would not sell. I just love the simplicity and the flavour on it . I love reo

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## steve

@RevnLucky7 i love the way your warming up for reoville


----------



## Silver

RevnLucky7 said:


> Yes... just like that - but BLACK.
> There is only one color in the world. And I'll only wear black, until they make something darker!


 
@RevnLucky7 
We all so dearly want you to join the bottom feeding clan!

I'd say you should go for the *black anodised* finish - SL (the one with holes in it if you like that look)

Personally, I don't really like the SL look, because you see all the innards and the colour of the battery, which in your case is unlikely to be black 

The reason I say anodised is that it is a smooth finish and is durable.
Versus the black wrinkle, which is a textured finish...
Somehow I think you will prefer the smooth anodised finish - @johan has a black anodised REO

I quite like the wrinkle because it has a nice feel to it and I think it is easier to grip. But after a while the black wrinkle can show scratches easier. The anodised (as @johan showed me) I think is a bit more durable. He has dropped his a few times and you can't see it.
- @devdev has a black wrinkle finish and I have a black wrinkle door on one of my Silver REOs.

If you need any further help, just shout. The Reonauts will assist you

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Andre maybe you will know the answer to this question... Standard Cyclone vs the AFC version. I have built two identical micro coils (both 1,34Ω) which I'm finding is my sweet zone for my coconut Menthol Ice mix... The wicks are the same and the mixture is the same... but the AFC Cyclone hits me really hard in the back of the throat and the standard cyclone doesn't... Any ideas? The AFC version makes me cough.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre maybe you will know the answer to this question... Standard Cyclone vs the AFC version. I have built two identical micro coils (both 1,34Ω) which I'm finding is my sweet zone for my coconut Menthol Ice mix... The wicks are the same and the mixture is the same... but the AFC Cyclone hits me really hard in the back of the throat and the standard cyclone doesn't... Any ideas? The AFC version makes me cough.


 
I was chatting to a mate on ECF and he said something about a Woodvil I had reconditioned... and then it dawned on me what the issue could be... the LP SL has the upgraded contacts etc... so maybe the voltage drop is less and the same coil is hitting harder on the new contacts than on Erica that is still the original contacts?

OK time to build a higher resistance coil for the AFC!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , there is no question that the new sub ohm contacts hit harder with less voltage drop
I havent experienced the difference myself but so many people have reported this
Maybe a 1.5 ohm coil on the sub ohm kitted device will come close to your sweet spot?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre maybe you will know the answer to this question... Standard Cyclone vs the AFC version. I have built two identical micro coils (both 1,34Ω) which I'm finding is my sweet zone for my coconut Menthol Ice mix... The wicks are the same and the mixture is the same... but the AFC Cyclone hits me really hard in the back of the throat and the standard cyclone doesn't... Any ideas? The AFC version makes me cough.


 


Rob Fisher said:


> I was chatting to a mate on ECF and he said something about a Woodvil I had reconditioned... and then it dawned on me what the issue could be... the LP SL has the upgraded contacts etc... so maybe the voltage drop is less and the same coil is hitting harder on the new contacts than on Erica that is still the original contacts?
> 
> OK time to build a higher resistance coil for the AFC!


That could play a role and maybe more efficient air flow with the AFC, possibly also less heat loss on the AFC with the double walls.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Getting the AFC has opened another dimension to vaping for me... I always thought I hated an open air flow as opposed to a tightish one of the standard holes. But the Cyclops (AFC) gives a different vape than the standard Cyclone... I wasn't too crazy about it to start but it's growing on me and I find I'm chopping and changing between Avril and Erica now... I'm also warming (excuse the pun) to the hard hit of the sub ohm contacts of the new LP/SL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Wait till you try dual coils with the AFC - out of this world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Wait till you try dual coils with the AFC - out of this world!


 
Just saw your other post about it now!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Wait till you try dual coils with the AFC - out of this world!


 
@Andre - are you finding yourself using a dual coiled device more and more as your workhorse vape?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Andre - are you finding yourself using a dual coiled device more and more as your workhorse vape?


I only have the one Cyclone with AFC and it been on one Reo permanently with that ceramic wick in dual coils. And always has Bowdens Mate on tap. So, you could say so.The other 2 Reos I have mostly been using Reomizers. As soon as I get my 2nd Cyclone/AFC one of the other Reos will go the same way, probably with Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac

Andre said:


> I only have the one Cyclone with AFC and it been on one Reo permanently with that ceramic wick in dual coils. And always has Bowdens Mate on tap. So, you could say so.The other 2 Reos I have mostly been using Reomizers. As soon as I get my 2nd Cyclone/AFC one of the other Reos will go the same way, probably with Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil.


The more you talk about this Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake oil @Andre, the more interested i become


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> The more you talk about this Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake oil @Andre, the more interested i become


Some love it, some hate it. I love it. Here are some 39 reviews on it: http://allthejuices.com/juice/dr-stanley-clarks-original-recipe-snake-oil


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Some love it, some hate it. I love it. Here are some 39 reviews on it: http://allthejuices.com/juice/dr-stanley-clarks-original-recipe-snake-oil



Sounds lovely @Andre 
Any similarity to 5P Queenside in your opinion?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Sounds lovely @Andre
> Any similarity to 5P Queenside in your opinion?


Not in the slightest. Not a creamy vape - more sugared citrus. And you cannot miss the anise. Probably not for everyone - I know @YakoustiX is also an addict of this juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

